# 15 hits in a row on a 25mm spinner @10 meters



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi all Just thought I'd show you all a video I've just done with my new Rayshot champ 
Thank you


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great shooting a champ with a champ.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Now that is some fine shooting right there, not an easy thing to do ????????


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Whew!! That's really good shooting .. dead on! Now I gotta try!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Boom. Nice shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man , that is some serious shooting Jimmy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are one talented individual!!!! Great shooting!!! Always enjoy your videos


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Can't find words to tell what I think about Your shooting, but maybe this --> :bowdown:

is enough


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

I will never be able to shoot like this. Big up Bro!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you for your comments and kind words every one


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is very good shooting!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Excellent James.


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Great shooting


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Kick ass man! Great shooting.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Impressive!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Respect...


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I cut out a 1 inch target just to see if I could even see it at 33ft let alone hit it after well let’s just say less than 10 shots I finally hit it I want to commend you on your amazing accuracy


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks again guys


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Tag said:


> I cut out a 1 inch target just to see if I could even see it at 33ft let alone hit it after well let's just say less than 10 shots I finally hit it I want to commend you on your amazing accuracy


Thank you very much mate


----------

